# Premium Seat Covers



## bilgerat (Apr 22, 2011)

anyone bought the Preminm neoprene seat covers sold on Ebay for $249?? if so whats the quality like and are you satsified with them?


----------



## p&y finally (Apr 27, 2011)

I dont know if its the same brand your looking at on E-Bay but I bought a set of Wet Okole (I think thats how its spelled) neoprene seat covers about 5 years ago and I love em. They fit like a glove and are custom made for your exact vehicle when you order them.
Mine came from Cabelas.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 28, 2011)

Pretty sweet looking .... I can't swallow the $560 though


----------

